

The Hong Kong fight to cash in Japanese military yen - JacobAldridge
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-33906603

======
foldor
I'd like to see the reasoning for declining the currency today. Presumably
it's more than just a simple "because we don't want to". Right now the article
only focuses on one side of the story.

~~~
hga
Not establishing a precedent is probably the biggest issue, the reparations
that could be legitimately charged to the Japanese for a half-century of very
very bloody imperialism (the Greater East Asian Co-Prosperity Sphere was
killing an estimated quarter million a month when we dropped the bombs) would
make Versailles look small.

And Versailles should have taught us that declaring collective guilt on a
people is unwise.

~~~
venomsnake
> And Versailles should have taught us that declaring collective guilt on a
> people is unwise.

I just shudder of the day Germany backlashes badly after 70 years of perma-
guilting. I think that the japanese approach to history is much more stable in
the long run.

